# Kirkland brand flea and tick



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

I was in Costco today and saw that Costco is making their own Kirkland brand of Flea and Tick monthly applications. I think you get 6 for $19.99. Great price. I have always used Frontline Plus. These seem to be like another brand, BioSpot. Any thoughts? 

Kirkland Flea/Tick Active Ingredients:
Etofenprox..... 30.0%
(S)-Methoprene... 3.6%
Piperonyl Butoxide Technical... 5.0%
Other Indredients.... 61.4%

Frontline Plus Active Ingredients:
Fipronil... 9.8%(S) 
Methoprene.. 8.8%
Inert Ingredients.. 81.4%


BioSpot Active Ingredients:
Etofenprox... 30.0%
S-methoprene IGR (Insect Growth Regulator)... 3.6%
Piperonyl Butoxide... *5.0%
Other Ingredients... 61.4%


K9 Advantix active ingredients:
Imidacloprid; 1-[6-Chloro-3-pyrindinyl) methyl]-N-nitro-2-imidazolidinimine... 8.8%
Permethrin... 44.0%
Pyriproxyfen IGR (Insect Growth Regulator)... 0.44%
Other ingredients... 46.76%

Looks like BioSpot per the active ingredients.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Biospot is no good. Stick to Frontline or Advantix.


----------



## hilander59 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been using the Kirkland Flea and Tick control on my Maltipoo and Cat and it works great. I was skeptical at first because it had the same ingrediants as Biospot but for $20 I took a gamble. I could not get rid of the cat fleas but within a week of treatment all were gone. It worked on my dog as well and have been happy with results the last three months. Prior to this product I used PetArmour and returned the product because it just did not work. Normally I do not buy store brand labels but Costco invests in a lot of research before a Kirkland product hits the stores. Their Kirkland dry doog food is one of the highest rated by major consumer research companies. You can never go wrong with the Kirkland brand. I know I sound like a Costo geek but if you have the chance to watch The Costco Craze on CNBC you will be amazed by what goes into Costco and the brands they choose. 




Ryden'sMom said:


> I was in Costco today and saw that Costco is making their own Kirkland brand of Flea and Tick monthly applications. I think you get 6 for $19.99. Great price. I have always used Frontline Plus. These seem to be like another brand, BioSpot. Any thoughts?
> 
> Kirkland Flea/Tick Active Ingredients:
> Etofenprox..... 30.0%
> ...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

hilander59 said:


> I have been using the Kirkland Flea and Tick control on my Maltipoo and Cat and it works great. I was skeptical at first because it had the same ingrediants as Biospot but for $20 I took a gamble. I could not get rid of the cat fleas but within a week of treatment all were gone. It worked on my dog as well and have been happy with results the last three months. Prior to this product I used PetArmour and returned the product because it just did not work. Normally I do not buy store brand labels but Costco invests in a lot of research before a Kirkland product hits the stores. Their Kirkland dry doog food is one of the highest rated by major consumer research companies. You can never go wrong with the Kirkland brand. I know I sound like a Costo geek but if you have the chance to watch The Costco Craze on CNBC you will be amazed by what goes into Costco and the brands they choose.


I would NEVER use biospot on a cat!! Etofenprox is neurotoxic to cats and can kill your cat. Also worth noting that if your cat grooms your dog you shouldn't use permethrin/permethrin derived ingredients, such as etofenprox, unless you separate them until it is fully absorbed.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> I would NEVER use biospot on a cat!! Etofenprox is neurotoxic to cats and can kill your cat. Also worth noting that if your cat grooms your dog you shouldn't use permethrin/permethrin derived ingredients, such as etofenprox, unless you separate them until it is fully absorbed.


LOVE this Forum, I wanted info and sure enough someone else has already asked the question!!! But....
Not sure what to do! 
found this link that says the type of synthetic permethrin that etofenprox is, is OK for cats ( I did get a pack for the cats at Costco today)-- and another petlink that said "biospot uses etofenprox which is labelled for use in cats" which actually doesnt really give an opinion one way or another. 
Me not wanting to waste it, I will probably try it out on my 1 and 4 yr old cats who are healthy and strong.....
I WILL make sure to go back and get it for my dogs though (they chase the cats and are not in close proximity to them AT ALL), once they run out of Frontline plus (unfortuantly I have a yrs supply stocked up)...
http://hugprofessional.com/Hartz_Efficacy/Flea_and_Tick_Drops_for_Cats.aspx


----------

